# What’s wrong with chestnut?



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Guys, I’m a bit concerned for chestnut. She is acting weird. She keeps looking up in the sky (this been happening everyday now) whenever I bring her out of the coop. She keeps making predator alert calls and even I don’t see anything nor does buttercup. She also tried to fly on the roosting bars today (it’s daytime) and she didn’t get on and fell off. She never fell off before… could it because she’s moulting? I see lots of new feathers on her growing still I’m not sure. She usually loves cuddles but now she doesn’t seem interested but more alert Instead. I just hope she isn’t sick..


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

It's possible that it could be a vitamin deficiency causing "stargazing." Treatment is Vitamin B1 aka Thiamine.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

dawg53 said:


> It's possible that it could be a vitamin deficiency causing "stargazing." Treatment is Vitamin B1 aka Thiamine.


What is vitamin B1


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Vitamin B1 (Thiamine) is essential in helping convert food into energy.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

imnukensc said:


> Vitamin B1 (Thiamine) is essential in helping convert food into energy.


What does it look like? A liquid?


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Just Google vitamin B1 for chickens.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

imnukensc said:


> Just Google vitamin B1 for chickens.


She’s also just eating snow even when there’s water right in front of her…


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

She probably likes the snow.🤪


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> She probably likes the snow.🤪


Idk abt that… she won’t come out to play in the snow


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Idk abt that… she won’t come out to play in the snow


Maybe she's cold.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

If she wont go out in the snow, how is she eating snow? If you are giving her snow to eat, then stop it.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

dawg53 said:


> If she wont go out in the snow, how is she eating snow? If you are giving her snow to eat, then stop it.


No why would I give her snow to eat? She reaches her head out and just eats the snow it’s like right beside the coop.


----------

